# H. T. PC



## Gadgets (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi there I'm looking at building a pc to run to my 42"LCD tv. I want HDMI connection on the video card. I'm going to use this to stream from my home to my condo through my Slingbox.
I'm looking for some recommendations as to video cards processor (core 2 quad) motherboard. I also would like to use a shuttle style case.

Any help would be great :clap:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Get a motherboard that has the brand new Intel G45 support chip which does proper 7.1 bitstream audio over HDMI. You will be glad you did and no need for any other video card. The G45 does hardware acceleration for the H.264 AVC and the VC-1 video codecs. Newegg has a Gigabyte motherboard with the G45.


----------



## Gadgets (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks i will look this up


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

If you don't end up going the integrated route, I think there are several cards from ATI (or other vendors with the ATI chipset) that support audio over HDMI.

I recently picked up an Asus 4850 graphics card, and I really like what Asus has done with the extra utility software -you can set the fan speed on the graphics card. (windows exp index=5.9)

Another option for a separate card might be an ATI 3450 based card - I have one of these in my server - no fans at all. I believe I read that it too supports audio over hdmi. (windows exp index = 4)

- but on that note, I would still go with a G45 based motherboard as a baseline - start there and see if you need more. If you get one, and if you put vista on it, can you post back what the video score is in the windows vista exp? it'd be great to know for others here!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, if you go dedicated video, don't be afraid to get a card with totally silent, passive cooling. But, unless you are planning on playing video games, integrated is the way to go.


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

When building your master server always go with a stand alone video card do not go with the intergated mobo. with the demands of todays video, HiDef / Blu-ray ...etc they need to have there own dedicated video card plus with a stand alone card upgrading is no problem.When building a client server a intergrated motherboard is ok.


----------



## Gadgets (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to building this HTPC I have been doing some research into Shuttle SG33G5M PC. This has ir interface and it looks to support H264.
Any comments would be great
thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks nice!

http://image.shuttle.com/ResourceCenter/photo_gallery/viewer.jsp?product_id=784


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

looks like a nice little box,but take a look at the storage specs(internal storage bays = 1) that is the key.

-Specifications

Chassis
G5M-type aluminum chassis (black)
Mirror front face with golden finish
Integrated VFD Media Display (Versatile front-panel display)
Storage bays: 1 x 5.25", 2 x 3.5" (1 internal) ************
Dimensions: 31 x 20 x 18.5 cm (LWH),
Weight: 3.3 kg net / 4.6 kg gross 

www.tigerdirect.com/applications/se...DE=WEBINKPLP&cm_mmc_o=YztBBCjCmH4CjCmmVCjCmmV


----------

